# Schraffuren mit Corel Draw?



## Dickie (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Forum,

ein Freund von mir benutzt Corel Draw 8. Jetzt will oder muss er irgendwie was mit Schraffuren machen, hat aber keine Ahnung wie. Daher die Frage, wie kann man mit Corel Draw 8 Schraffuren erstellen? Für eure Antworten bin ich natürlich dankbar.


MfG, Dickie


----------



## MaRo (1. April 2004)

Dazu mußt Du das Werkzeug FÜLLEN verwenden. Klicke auf das Object, z.B. ein Rechteck, das Du schraffieren willst und klicke dann in der Werkzeugliste links auf das Füllen-Symbol und es öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster mit verschiedenen Menüsymbolen - wähle hier dann das Symbol "Musterfüllung" aus. Hier hat Du  dann verschiedene Muster zum Füllen, u.a. auch Schraffuren, zur Auswahl. Du kannst auch eigene Füllmuster erstellen.

Matt


----------

